# centralita



## Pyrenees

Good morning,
I'm translating a document about motor bikes from Spanish into English and have run across "centralita". There is no text. It's simply a list of components. Does anyone have any idea what this means in English.
Thanks to all!


----------



## Zeli

Usually a *centralita* is a telephone switchboard but, in the context of motor bikes, I have no idea.


----------



## Pyrenees

Thank you very much Zeli. Unfortunately, I have also come to the same conclusion and have in no way been able to find the correct term related to motorbikes.
Just the same, I appreciate your effort.
All the best!


----------



## icos

It could be something like an onboard computer maybe?


----------



## Zeli

I was thinking that, or maybe a control panel of some sort


----------



## icos

It's some sort of central control device that feeds information through the electronic system, and to service the vehicle they plug it into a computer and see the problems the engine may have, but I'm no nearrr to finding the word in English. Sorry


----------



## Pyrenees

Thanks to all of you for your effort. If ever I find out what it is, I'll certainly let you know.
Have a good evening!


----------



## timeo1979

Hi all. I was searching info about "centralita", and I found this post. The last entry was a long time ago but I hope this would help you. In this context "centralita" means ECU.

Cheers


----------



## Zeli

What's ECU?


----------



## clipper

Una pena que no vi ese hilo en su día, estoy de acuerdo con timeo1979, ECU = Electronic Control Unit y es el termino genérico que equivale a "centralita" en varios contextos, sobre todo relacionados con automovilismo y motocicletas.

Por ejemplo Engine ECU = Centralita motor, ABS ECU = centralita de sistema anti-bloqueo de frenos.


----------



## Lingolanguage

clipper said:


> Una pena que no vi ese hilo en su día, estoy de acuerdo con timeo1979, ECU = Electronic Control Unit y es el termino genérico que equivale a "centralita" en varios contextos, sobre todo relacionados con automovilismo y motocicletas.
> 
> Por ejemplo Engine ECU = Centralita motor, ABS ECU = centralita de sistema anti-bloqueo de frenos.




Would ECU also be applicable to domotics?


----------

